# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  codeigniter و mod_rewrite

## memfis

سلام
من خیلی کنجکاوم بدونم codeigniter چگونه ادرس ها را ایجاد می کند
من هیچ اثری از فایل .htaccess و RewriteRule داخل پوشه ی اصلی ندیدم
اگه از ریرایت استفاده نمیکنه پس چه جوری اون ادرس ها رو ایجاد می کنه؟؟؟؟ :متعجب:

----------

